# Mack Snow albino x mack snow het albino



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

What is the outcome of the above morphs???

And also a mack snow albino x patternless 


Thanks


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Mack Albino X Mack het Albino =

1 in 8 chance per egg of normal het albino
1 in 8 chance per egg of Albino
1 in 4 chance per egg of Mack Snow het albino
1 in 4 chance per egg of Mack Snow Albino
1 in 8 chance per egg of Super Snow het Albino
1 in 8 chance per egg of Super Snow Albino

Mack Albino X Patternless 
1 in 2 chance per egg Normal het albino, patternless
1 in 2 chance per egg Mack Snow het albino, patternless


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Mack Albino X Mack het Albino =
> 
> 1 in 8 chance per egg of normal het albino
> 1 in 8 chance per egg of Albino
> ...


Thanks Got a Few More lol

Mack Albino x Normal Het Albino

Mack Albino x Normal Het APTOR

Thanks 

Mack Albino x Super Hypo Tangerine Carrot Tail Het Patternless


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Mack Albino x Normal Het Albino
1 in 4 chance of Normal het Albino
1 in 4 chance of Albino
1 in 4 chance of Mack het Albino
1 in 4 chance of Mack Albino

Mack Albino x Normal Het APTOR
1 in 4 chance of Normal het Albino
1 in 4 chance of Albino
1 in 4 chance of Mack het Albino
1 in 4 chance of Mack Albino

All of these would be possible het Eclipse. The Macks, depending on what your "het RAPTOR" looks like (and I hate that term - it is het Albino and Eclipse, and the other traits are NOT simple recessives that a gecko can be het for, they're things that will show on the animal regardless) may be stained-yellow animals with aberrant patterning (if the het Albino/Eclipse is a tangerine with jungle or reverse striped patterning).

Mack Albino x Super Hypo Tangerine Carrot Tail Het Patternless
1 in 2 chance of Hypo (poss. tangerine) het Albino and Patternless.
1 in 2 chance Mack Ghost (probably yellow stained) het albino and patternless.


----------

